# Just completed my 1st EMT-B class



## Gray (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys and girls. Just wanted to share with people who understand how excited I am after my first class. We performed the new AHA BLS CPR standards. I had a great time, except for my knees killing me. Commercial carpet over concrete for 4 hours = sore knees. I have class Thursday and hope to ace my ALS CPR test. I am just excited to finally be learning my C A B's and getting class time. 

PS - Just ordered the 5.11 EMT pants with Knee pads for Thursday. I have read the book front to back tonight after class and plan to read it two more times and have my wife test me before class. Anything else I should be doing?

PSS - Yes, I know I am probably being viewed by you vets as over zealous, but I love learning and can't wait for my next class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2011)

Naw, not over-zealous... we were all at that stage (some of us still are!).  Glad you're enjoying it.


Yes... hurt knees from CPR sucks.  I already had a bad knee and made it worse a couple weeks back on a code after doing compressions on some rough, uneven ground.  Never fun.


----------



## EMTCLM (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats! And not at all, I was just about as excited as you can get when I was taking my B class. You should be excited- it's exciting! Good for you that you're ready and willing to put so much work into it, because you'll get out of it what you put into it. 

P.S. CPR class is a killer! Usually bringing along a sweatshirt to kneel on is a good idea, plus you can wear it if you get cold.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 17, 2011)

First of all, congratulations on getting through your first class. CPR can be a killer... next time you do one of those classes, definitely bring along a sweatshirt! Don't get discouraged. There will be points in the class that things just don't make sense. Ask questions. Even of us if you have to! Sometimes hearing something explained differently makes thing stick in the head. 

When you can, take an Anatomy and Physiology course. Even the semester-long survey courses can be beneficial, but if you can, do the full year-long series. 

Learn what "normal" is. Basically everything stems from that. If you don't know what "normal" is, how are you supposed to know what isn't normal? Try to learn/figure out why something is done a particular way. You'll be learning the "what" of things. As you learn the "why" behind them, you'll end up being a better provider than your peers as you'll be making better, more informed decisions. 

Above all, keep learning! A strong desire to learn is a wonderful thing. Don't let anyone keep you from wanting to learn more!


----------



## IvanD (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it! Congratulations! Would love to be in your shoes (not the hurt knees though!) soon.

My college cancelled our EMT-B class twice now and have to wait till next academic year before I can attend. So I'm just antsy about the whole thing! Can't wait!


----------



## Fly-write (Apr 21, 2011)

*Congratulations*

Gray,

Congrats!  It's exciting to see people excited about getting started.   Good job!


----------



## nwhitney (Apr 21, 2011)

Gray said:


> Hi guys and girls. Just wanted to share with people who understand how excited I am after my first class. We performed the new AHA BLS CPR standards. I had a great time, except for my knees killing me. Commercial carpet over concrete for 4 hours = sore knees. I have class Thursday and hope to ace my ALS CPR test. I am just excited to finally be learning my C A B's and getting class time.
> 
> PS - Just ordered the 5.11 EMT pants with Knee pads for Thursday. I have read the book front to back tonight after class and plan to read it two more times and have my wife test me before class. Anything else I should be doing?
> 
> PSS - Yes, I know I am probably being viewed by you vets as over zealous, but I love learning and can't wait for my next class.



Congrats Gray! I'm just a little over halfway through my Basic course and I'm still very excited.  It's fun and humbling at the same time.  One thing I would highly recommend that I'm doing is to get into study groups ASAP.  I'm in a study group now and only wish I would have started earlier.  Choose your study group members carefully.  People that are driven like you.  We've been running each other through medical & trauma assessments plus the other skill sheets.  I don't know if this is an option for you but if possible be a patient for those who are doing the certification testing.  I don't know how other states roll but here in Oregon your written test is the NREMT and the practicals is run through Oregon DHS.  My school is a state testing center and I was a patient.  I got to see what the state test was prior to being a candidate.  I feel confident in the stations I was at as a PT.  I wish I would have gotten to be a PT for trauma or medical assessments.  Anyways good luck.


----------



## Gray (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and advice. The teacher is great. Turns out she plays softball with my sister, so small world. I am actually going to be a PT for the state exam for the students who are taking it April 30th. 

I'll have to look into study groups talk to a few people. At age 35 I am the grandpa of the class but that's OK.

Right now we have started vital signs and I got to show off my Littman Master Cardiology. Well I am off to nurse my sore body. Been taking Krav Maga and we spent 5 hours last night on gun disarms. 

Disclaimer: I am in no way a cowboy nor would I attempt to disarm someone while on the job. This is more for personal protection and a great work out. 

Till later on, be well.


----------



## RoxyGurL (May 6, 2011)

I think that's awesome how excited you are about class! From what I have seen, they need more people like that! I just completed my EMT-IV course. I really liked it & worked hard. The thing that kinda killed my attitude some were the slackers in class. And there were quite a few. I have heard that this is pretty much the norm. There were just a handful of other students in my class who I enjoyed being around, and they were really good too. 

Keep up the good work & enthusiasm!


----------



## Gray (May 6, 2011)

Just had my first big test, 1 of 4 and some people definitely slacked. I did OK for it being my first test I have taken since 1995. Some did not do their work books. Now that I know how the test works Ill do better. Lost 2 questions as I answered the answer bubbles as "E". There was no "E" option.


----------



## AndrewD82 (May 7, 2011)

*Congrats.*

Grey, congrats on the first steps. I am also like you very thrilled to get my classes going the end of this month. I am currently going to be attending 4 nights a week and still playing Army guy during the day. I have been looking over the books for class and double and triple checking all my stuff. So I can relate to the part of being so excited. Take care man and best of luck.


----------



## Gray (May 7, 2011)

Hi guys thank you for the responses. It makes my day. SO what I am trying my hardest to not  be is a "whacker". Would a small flashlight, steth and shears be too much? I don't want to look like batman, but do know there's a high probability I'll be working nights. I just like to be prepared while not being weighed down.

Also Andrew, I know you may not get a lot of thanks for being in the service. But I sincerely thank you for defending our freedom. 

Also, I wish the mothers out there a Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## AndrewD82 (May 7, 2011)

Grey, you're welcome. I enjoyed what I did for 10 years and now look forward to a new direction in my life.


----------



## buenafortuna (May 7, 2011)

Congrats! Today was my first day too.


----------



## Gray (May 7, 2011)

Oh nice Buena. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Gray (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi guys and girls, just wanted to follow up. I just finished  my class and I got a solid B. Really wish I got an A but it is what it is. The further we got into class the more I realized how little a Basic knows with this amount of class time. So I am planning on taking a few Anatomy/Physiology classes to further expand my knowledge and be a better EMT. I am also going to take a ASL session, and in a few months start learning Spanish. I challenge the state on July 30th and I am very excited. 

TL;DR

Passed my class, challenging state and expanding my knowledge. 

PS - Where can I get EMT boots, shears, do I need a window punch, where do I get EMT pants with 20 pockets and what kind of lights should go in my POV? Just kidding. I am anti-whacker. ^_^


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Boots at police supply or uniform stores (safety toe), if you want a decent set of shears go online, you don't need a window punch (thats why we keep FFs around), and you might be lucky enough to find a uniform store that keeps EMS pants around, though I wear Tac pats with a shears holster on my belt. To find out what stores there are in your area, google it or ask your agency chief (no reason to be buying everything before you're affiliated).


----------



## vamike (Jul 3, 2011)

Big Gratz!  I just passed my EMTB in March.  Gonna start EMTI in September.  Can't wait.  Im still excited to be an EMT!  Get the pants for sure.  Amazingly usefull.


----------



## Gray (Jul 30, 2011)

So, here it is 12 hours and change before my State Practical exam. I went to bed at 9 and have done nothing but run through that stations in my head 100 times. I know the stations well, (I got 100% on my practical for my class) yet I am still nervous. Going to try and go back to bed. Just figured since I started the thread I'd give an update. Hope everyone is home safe and having a good night. 

- Gray


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 30, 2011)

Gray said:


> So, here it is 12 hours and change before my State Practical exam. I went to bed at 9 and have done nothing but run through that stations in my head 100 times. I know the stations well, (I got 100% on my practical for my class) yet I am still nervous. Going to try and go back to bed. Just figured since I started the thread I'd give an update. Hope everyone is home safe and having a good night.
> 
> - Gray



Good luck man!  You seem passionate about this so you shouldn't have any problem passing


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2011)

Gray said:


> So, here it is 12 hours and change before my State Practical exam. I went to bed at 9 and have done nothing but run through that stations in my head 100 times. I know the stations well, (I got 100% on my practical for my class) yet I am still nervous. Going to try and go back to bed. Just figured since I started the thread I'd give an update. Hope everyone is home safe and having a good night.
> 
> - Gray



Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine, you seem to have spent a great deal of time and energy studying, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## pepper (Aug 1, 2011)

I am enjoying reading all the post here, but especially those fresh in school gives me some ideas of what to expect during training. Keep it up!


----------



## hatsuo (Aug 2, 2011)

I just finished EMT-B, took the NR and passed. It's the best thing that has happened to me. I know exactly how you are feeling. Keep at it!!


----------



## Gray (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on a lot around here, been helping my father who is 71 do things around his home. so good news, I got my Postcard in the mail today saying I may take the written. I am very excited. One step closer to being an "Ambulance Driver"  .


----------



## Wldcat10 (Aug 22, 2011)

My first class is this week. I can't wait!


----------



## mintygood (Aug 22, 2011)

RoxyGurL said:


> I think that's awesome how excited you are about class! From what I have seen, they need more people like that! I just completed my EMT-IV course. I really liked it & worked hard. The thing that kinda killed my attitude some were the slackers in class. And there were quite a few. I have heard that this is pretty much the norm. There were just a handful of other students in my class who I enjoyed being around, and they were really good too.
> 
> Keep up the good work & enthusiasm!



holy crap, a fellow EMT-IV!


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 22, 2011)

Gray said:


> Sorry I haven't been on a lot around here, been helping my father who is 71 do things around his home. so good news, I got my Postcard in the mail today saying I may take the written. I am very excited. One step closer to being an "Ambulance Driver"  .



Congrats man. Good luck with the written, you'll do fine!


----------



## Gray (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words and support everyone.


----------



## emtME (Aug 26, 2011)

love reading your enthusiasm.  I feel the same way and I am oh-so-excited to get crackin' on this class! =)  Mine is supposed to start in a week and some change (if they don't cancel it, that is! I'll be so sad if they do... the only other one in my area is an hour away from my house and not doable with my work schedule.).


----------



## klipps1987 (Aug 28, 2011)

So since I'm starting my class at the end of this month should I wear knee pads? I'm 6'5 260lbs


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd just take a sweatshirt with you. Keep one in your car, or if its your station, your locker.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 29, 2011)

klipps1987 said:


> So since I'm starting my class at the end of this month should I wear knee pads? I'm 6'5 260lbs



Only time you spend a lot of time on the ground is with cardiac arrest patients. You are going to be hurting everywhere regardless, so its up to you if you want to wear knee pads for this one particular event. You would probably be better off just carrying a hospital towel in onscene that you can use if need be. We keep a small towel on our stretchers.


----------



## Niccigsu (Aug 29, 2011)

So glad I'm not the only one excited. I just finished my first week of AEMT classes. This week we should start getting into the book more and starting CPR. We have to wear our uniforms to class so I have already ordered my 5.11 ems pants and yes I got knee pads cause I've heard about all the time we will be spending on CPR. We started out with 35 people in the class last Tuesday and we have lost 3 already. The teacher got straight to the point and told us he would be surprised if half of us were left when we graduate this time next year.


----------



## EMSpassion94 (Aug 31, 2011)

Gray said:


> Hi guys and girls, just wanted to follow up. I just finished  my class and I got a solid B. Really wish I got an A but it is what it is. The further we got into class the more I realized how little a Basic knows with this amount of class time. So I am planning on taking a few Anatomy/Physiology classes to further expand my knowledge and be a better EMT. I am also going to take a ASL session, and in a few months start learning Spanish. I challenge the state on July 30th and I am very excited.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> ...



EMS/Fire supplies: www.thefirestore.com

EMS pants: www.5.11.com

Also propper makes some pretty good pants. I think thoroughgood is the brand of my boots? not positive.

I keep a small flashlight, 3inch tape, trauma shears, penlight, notepad, pocket knife, pen, county I.D. badge, and EMT protocol book in my pants at all times. If i'm going on a N/V call, I usually stick an emesis bag in my pocket, just to be on the safe side. By the time I tried to get the emesis bag out of the jump bag a couple N/V calls ago, they no longer needed it. HINT HINT. 

It might seem a little silly to be carrying around all this stuff, but when you need something, and you need it quick, it definitely comes in handy. My partners have learned to just look at me and ask for what they need, cause they know I have it. ^_^ 

Oh, and ALWAYS keep at least 1 or two extra pair of gloves in your pockets. They will definitely come in handy on some calls.  

Good luck with everything!


----------



## EMSpassion94 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sorry, correction. It's www.511tactical.com


----------



## Gray (Oct 14, 2011)

Just to follow up on the thread, I passed my OEMS test this morning. I am now an EMT-B. I feel like it's the beginning of my journey not the end.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

Gray said:


> Just to follow up on the thread, I passed my OEMS test this morning. I am now an EMT-B. I feel like it's the beginning of my journey not the end.



Congrats!


----------



## stlukescj11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats, Your prolly done with the class by now but Im a new member. I just did my CPR course about 2 weeks ago and passed. It was super exciting to pass that. Bigger and better tests coming


----------

